# Power Pro



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone try the phantom red power pro yet? What are you thoughts?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

The whole red colored line is a marketing gimmick. Some companys claim the red disapears under water when in reality it appears black(to humans). Other companys claim that red hooks and red leader look like blood, enticing strikes. They both cannot be correct. The blood argument may be correct, as who knows exactly what the fish can see, but I doubt it would become invisible to the fish. If any one has experience let us know.
John


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Haven't seen any yet, but the color on pp line is all on the outside and it washes/fades away in time. That means your red line will eventually turn pink. Now...ain't NO way I'm ever gonna walk out on the pier around those guys with pink line on any of my reels!!!


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

recolor it with a marker =P

red is the first color to disappear in the water column but it doesnt disappear it turns grey and its down so deep that it does it like if you have it 1 inch under water it doesnt disappear(turn grey)


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

ROY G BIV -Red Orange Yellow Green Blue Indigo Violet isnt that the order that colors first appear in the light spectrum?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I Don't Care ........*

For The Stuff Myself I Use The The Moss Green And That's It, But I Do Love The 2-10 Size For Casting Lures In The Surf:d


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> ROY G BIV -Red Orange Yellow Green Blue Indigo Violet isnt that the order that colors first appear in the light spectrum?


Believe so, they also disappear in that order as they are withdrawn from light (into the watery depths) 

disappear may not be best word, but red will be first to become grayish, thereby blending into the background, if you will

Depends on clarity of water to start with- anyhoo I choose hi-vis line to make it easy for ME to see (line watcher) at least during daylight


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i have a book that details it. red does "dissapear" first. its more of a light thing. so at a depth over 3ft a red MONO would be much harder to see, but braid is not translucent, so it will never dissapear!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

NTKG said:


> i have a book that details it. red does "dissapear" first. its more of a light thing. so at a depth over 3ft a red MONO would be much harder to see, but braid is not translucent, so it will never dissapear!


This brings up a good point, NTKG. Its not translucent.

I should have paid more attention in school but if the colors accend into the color spectrum in Red Orange Yellow Green Blue Indigo Violet order, then as light fades, seems only right that they would file back out in ROYGB, then ROYG then ROY then RO then R is left, order  

But I do know this....from delineating wetlands and hanging alot of flags in the woods, our companies color scheme is orange and yellow flagging.......I cant see orange as yellow as well as I could our older scheme, orange and BLUE.....could have sumthin to do with a red green defficiency *spell check* color blindness? So I guess I could see where the ROYS might would dissapear quicker....

My line/leader choice is fairly simple...clear or greenish in mono, clear seems to 'absorb' the color around it, and generally green just blends in well and somewhat absorbs the color around it....

As for braid...who cares? We all use mono leaders anyway? RIGHT?


----------



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

*Color Red*

Check out the power pro site and read what they say about the color spectrum under water.....I think it makes since. Although after a while the color will fade off the line. I though alot of plugs so its great for casting and reeling. Although topwater lures will not work with power pro..the line sinks.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

?????? i dont have a problem with topwaters and power pro


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Did someone say braid can't be translucent?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Down Time said:


> Check out the power pro site and read what they say about the color spectrum under water.....I think it makes since. Although after a while the color will fade off the line. I though alot of plugs so its great for casting and reeling. Although topwater lures will not work with power pro..the line sinks.


Mine floats!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> I should have paid more attention in school but if the colors accend into the color spectrum in Red Orange Yellow Green Blue Indigo Violet order, then as light fades, seems only right that they would file back out in ROYGB, then ROYG then ROY then RO then R is left, order


The Reason the colors at the higher end of the spectrum turn grey first isnt because of lack of light at greater depths it is that the light has been filtered by the water. The water actualy absorbs the light in that those wave lengths first. Which is also why clear water has a blue color to it when it is deep. Fluorescent colors on the other hand will still show up even below there regular counterparts do to their light gathering qualities. So your Hi Vis FLuorescent lines are going to show up in greaster depths unless of course the water is stained or it is dark outside anyway.

hope that helps.

John


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Im pretty much gullible on that subject. Ask me sumthin about critters and Ill tell ya, ask me about light sprectrum and water and whatnot, and Ill just nod and pretend to understand


----------



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

*Phantom Red*

Well I will let you guys know what I think..... I just orders 500 spool of the phantom red


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Im pretty much gullible on that subject. Ask me sumthin about critters and Ill tell ya, ask me about light sprectrum and water and whatnot, and Ill just nod and pretend to understand


Yeah I am bit of a science geek but like you my best skills are with the critters. And like you said earlier I dont think line color is to much of a concern since we use leaders. But the information about the colors will be most usefull when selecting which lures to throw. Say you like using a white lure with red head. If you want it to have that same appearance more than three feet deep then you should try and find it in a fluorescent color or move to the next color up the spectrum, in this case orange which will look more like red after 3 feet deep. And while it may sound confusing, to me it was worth learning to help me better catch them critters.

John


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

narfpoit said:


> Yeah I am bit of a science geek but like you my best skills are with the critters. And like you said earlier I dont think line color is to much of a concern since we use leaders. But the information about the colors will be most usefull when selecting which lures to throw. Say you like using a white lure with red head. If you want it to have that same appearance more than three feet deep then you should try and find it in a fluorescent color or move to the next color up the spectrum, in this case orange which will look more like red after 3 feet deep. And while it may sound confusing, to me it was worth learning to help me better catch them critters.
> 
> John



On the subject of leader material, do you think it is wise to avoid high vis colors for shock leader?

Only reason I ask is bacause I have a large spool of 50lb test in High-vis yellow that I could use up.

Any body experience less of a catch ratio on high vis shock? I suspect it wouldn't matter much at night, just wondering?


----------



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

*Leaders*

If I am at a place with alot of fishing pressure or fish fussy about bait presentation I use a fluorocarbon leader. I have seen the difference in the fish bite doing that.

Definitely if you ever fish in freshwater. It has placed me in the money several times.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> On the subject of leader material, do you think it is wise to avoid high vis colors for shock leader?
> 
> Only reason I ask is bacause I have a large spool of 50lb test in High-vis yellow that I could use up.
> 
> Any body experience less of a catch ratio on high vis shock? I suspect it wouldn't matter much at night, just wondering?


Yeah if you are fishing at night then you could deffinately use the high vis as that would help you out in landing the fish. But if it is during the day and the water isnt completely stained then I would use some clear mono. I know I just wouldnt want to be sitting on the beach wondering if the reason I am not getting any bites is because of my line.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i dont think the line color matters so use that yellow....i dont use high vis line but not because it "doesnt work"

its because the clear or pink(mono) or moss (braid) is easier on my eyes


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> On the subject of leader material, do you think it is wise to avoid high vis colors for shock leader?
> 
> Only reason I ask is bacause I have a large spool of 50lb test in High-vis yellow that I could use up.
> 
> Any body experience less of a catch ratio on high vis shock? I suspect it wouldn't matter much at night, just wondering?


My favorite shock leader was the Stren bright yellow not translucent stuff. They don't make it any more. So I use the translucent yellow stuff from BPS. I like to see the shock leader, but I can't see the translucent type as good as the old Stren yellow. 

Personally, I doubt the fish really notice. And I also doubt there is any scientific method of proving that the do or they don't...


----------

